# to Jeff H



## obiec (Sep 26, 2001)

There is something that has been bugging me for some time now. And I would like to apologies for. A few months ago I had asked a question about a 1967 33 foot Islander that I was thinking of buying. I had talked to many people about the Islanders including 2 people whom had toured there facilities in the late 60s. All had rally good things to say about Islander, and I was feeling really good about my up coming diction.I understand that maybe they just looked for glitter and did not know what to look for.I understand that you had also toured the facility and was not impressed, I believe you had also had to work on several. 
I have been sailing all my life but it was always an very little boats like 10 to 14 foot. and over the last 2 years I have gone from a 22 to 26 and now a 33. So I am extremely lacking in knowledge. How ever I did end up purchasing the Islander, She is 12K and for her 10 foot 3 inch beam I think that would make her a medium displacement hull. So I would think she must be laid up farley heavy. Inside she has a clothe head liner. and there are wooden bates about every food to hold it up every place that there is a cleat or a station or any through deck fitting the is a wooded back on the in side that has 4 screws. when you take them off it reviles a metal backing plate that is very easy to get to for servicing. this boat has been remodeled some and it haze 4 heavy brass port holes, about 10 inches across. They are very nice for seeing out and ventilation. I have not been able to sail her a hole lot but by myself I have Sean 7 knots with just a 130 head sail on the roller furling, but very briefly in a gust. but I was very comfy at 4.5 to 5. I am having a real hard time getting a auto pilot to work, the boat seams to respond to quickly for the pilot to keep up. This really bugs me how ever I put the auto helm wind vane on it and with the other auxiliary ruder of the wind vane in the water the auto pilot worked well but it is a hard tack with the extra ruder.
Any way sorry about this long posting. I felt I rood to you in my posting to you when you were just trying to help me out on my decision and I can now see after having been on this sight so much that you are just helping and that you have a lot of good info. I would appreciate any additional info you could give me. the boat is the flush deck model hull number 800. I have herd that they were built for cursing but that they never cot on do to there looks, That also was a stumbling block for me. she has a full keel with the cutaway for foot. the boat will pivot on its keel, which really surprises me.


----------

